# La sottoposta personale  di manager (4)



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Entro in ufficio e vedo immediatamente sulla scrivania una cartellina zeppa, una chiavetta usb professionale e tristissima (la mia è rosa confetto tutta piena di piccole farfalle in rilievo) e sopra tutto un foglio scritto a mano.


_Ciao Tebe,_
_dopo avere controllato nella usb il progetto nella sua versione definitiva *devi *firmare alcuni fogli dentro la cartellina. *TI ho fatto un segno dove*, comunque sotto la firma del dottor Manager._
_Devo mandare tutto al cliente entro stasera quindi *ti prego di portarmi tutto il prima possibile*._
_Grazie_
_Gelmini_

Ho riletto due volte (il grassetto è il mio) e ho pensato.
Devi firmare...Io...devo?
Ti ho fatto un segno dove  (parente di Minerva?)
Ti prego di portarmi tutto. Io? A te?:rotfl:
Ho chiamato uno dei miei
-Manager è qui oggi?
-No Tebe ma c'è la sua assistente che gira come uno squalo tigre.
-Chi c'era stamattina presto?
-Luca perchè?
-Me lo mandi per favore?


-Luca, Gelmy stamattina è entrata nel mio ufficio da sola?
-No no, l'ho seguita come un falco
-Ok...la prossima volta però non deve entrare se non ci sono io. O cazzio te.
-Sai cosa penso Tebe? Che  sia gelosa. E' molto possessiva nei confronti del suo capo e dato che lui lima molto i suoi modi quando ci sei tu...forse...manager si è scopato la sua sottoposta...sai come vanno queste cose no? Passano un sacco di tempo insieme, lei sa tutto di lui (ma speriamo di no!!!)...e poi dai si vede...lo guarda come se fosse un Dio in terra...


Ok. Che lei sia possessiva nei suoi confronti se ne è accorto pure il barista che abbiamo ad un chilometro.
Che sia gelosa anche.
Ma che manager se la sia scopata non mi sembra proprio.
Io faccio molta attenzione ai segnali corporei e quello che vedo è...lavoro, non sesso. Da parte di lui intendo. Lei manda segnali un pò diversi in effetti
Poi può essere tutto ci mancherebbe e poi lei...Indubbiamente è più il tipo di manager. Non io.
Capelli sempre perfetti.  Mai un gesto fuori posto. Un eleganza un pò retrò...Proprio _impostata _ecco. E sorride pure poco...


Va beh...vado a mangiare.
E poi decido se continuare  ad ignorarla o mettere in campo la Tebe super rognosa.:diavoletto:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2012)

La chiavetta USB stile Winnie the Pooh, come dicono nei salotti letterari del New England, It Can't be Seen......Nun se pò vedè


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao;bt363 ha detto:
			
		

> La chiavetta USB stile Winnie the Pooh, come dicono nei salotti letterari del New England, It Can't be Seen......Nun se pò vedè


Siiiiiiiiii!!!! Ma quella che uso nelle riunioni ufficiali è più fine. Tutta argentata e piena di brillantini multicolor!!!! MERAVIGLIOSA!!!!


----------

